# WinCC Flex RT 2008 Verbindung zur Station



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

Hi,

bei einem Projekt muss ich eine Visualisierung auf einen PC erstellen.

Software:
Siemens Stept 7 V5.5
WinCC Flex 2008 Advanced SP2
WinCC Flex 2008 Runtime 128 Powertags

Hardware:
CPU 313C (313-5BF03-0AB0)
CP 343-1 Lean (343-1CX10-0XE0)

Problem:
Die Verbindung erfolgt mittels Ethernet über die CP Baugruppe. Die Steuerung erreiche ich über den Simatic Manager ohne Probleme. Bei WinCC Flex Programm kann ich aber keine Station einstellen. (Habe ein Bild eingefügt) Deswegen funktioniert die Kommunikation zwischen RT und Steuerung nicht.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2011)

Ist Dein WinCCflex-Projekt in das Step7-Projekt integriert? Wenn nicht, dann kann WinCCflex ES natürlich keine Zielstation zur Auswahl anbieten.
Wenn integriert: ist der CP343-1 Lean in NetPro mit dem gleichen Ethernet vernetzt wie die WCCf-Runtime?
Wie kommt bei den Verbindungsparametern die 192.168.65.141 in das Adressfeld der Ziel-Station? Ist diese IP-Adresse korrekt?
Hat der PC, auf dem die WCCf-Runtime laufen soll tatsächlich die IP-Adresse 192.168.65.140?

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der PC, auf dem die WCCf-Runtime laufen soll tatsächlich die IP-Adresse 192.168.65.140?


Obwohl das es "unschön" ist wenn die IP für den PC nicht mit WinCC Flex Projekt übereinstimmt, dann kann WinCC Flex PC RT funktionieren wenn nur Ziel IP und S7ONLINE übereinstimmen.



			
				Slash schrieb:
			
		

> Die Steuerung erreiche ich über den Simatic Manager ohne Probleme.


Ist STEP7 auf dieselbe PC wie WinCC Flex PC RT installiert ?
Wenn nicht, dann check ob S7ONLINE auf "TCP/IP(adapter)" auf den Flex RT PC eingestellt ist.
edit: und wie immer, mit PING testen ob der Steuerung überhaupt erreichbar ist.


----------



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

> Hat der PC, auf dem die WinCC Flex -Runtime laufen soll tatsächlich die IP-Adresse 192.168.65.140?



Ja die IPs sind korrekt ( sind bei uns inder Firma zum Testen noch frei)



> Ist Dein WinCCflex-Projekt in das Step7-Projekt integriert?


Ja das Projekt ist integriert

Im  NetPro kann ich die WinCC Flex RT nicht an das Ethernet hängen. habe ein Bild eingefügt wie es bei mir aussieht



> Ist STEP7 auf dieselbe PC wie WinCC Flex PC RT installiert ?



Nein auf dem RT PC ist nur RT installiert. Kann aber die Visualisierung auf den RT PC übertragen nur eben keine Verbindung zur Steuerung



> Wenn nicht, dann check ob S7ONLINE auf "TCP/IP(adapter)" auf den Flex RT PC eingestellt ist


Auf dem RT PC ist Kanal 2 Ethernet aktiviert


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Was ist "Kanal 2 ethernet" ?

Meinst du die "slot 2" im Verbindungsdialog ?

Was ich meine mit S7ONLINE = TCP/IP(adapter), ist das du in Windows Control Panel, den Utility "Set PG/PC Interface" finden muss (heisst viellecht "PG/PC Station Einstellen" auf dein PC). Dort muss den obengennante einstellen ausgeführt werden.

Und wie gesagt, PING ist dein Freund.


----------



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was ist "Kanal 2 ethernet" ?
> 
> Meinst du die "slot 2" im Verbindungsdialog ?
> 
> ...



Ping ist mein freund und kann den PC und die Steuerung anpingen.

Auf dem Runtime PC gibt es diese Einstellung Set PG/PC Interface nicht, diese mache ich über die Runtime in dem ich denn kanal aktiviere in diesem Fall ist es Kanal 2 Ethernet


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Slash schrieb:


> Auf dem Runtime PC gibt es diese Einstellung Set PG/PC Interface nicht, [..]


 ?? Das kann nicht sein.
Geh mal in Windows Control Panel ("Windows Systemeinstellungen" ?) und siehe nach ob es diese Ikon gibt (siehe Anhang).



Slash schrieb:


> [..]diese mache ich über die Runtime in dem ich denn kanal aktiviere in diesem Fall ist es Kanal 2 Ethernet


Wo ist diese "Kanal 2" ? Kenne ich nicht obwohl das ich ziemlich gut WinCC Flex PC RT kenne, und man sieht es auch nicht in deine Screenshots.

edit: Ich will meine Aussage etwas verstärken. 
Ohne das S7ONLINE richtig eingestellt ist mittels "Set PG/PC Interface" (oder "PG/PC Schnittstelle Einstellen"), dann wird dein WinCC Flex PC RT nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

Habe die Einstellung gefunden wie du gesagt hast und dort auf dem RT PC die TCP/IP Schnitsstelle ausgewählt. (Ist gar nicht so leicht bei Win7 zu finden).

Trotzdem kann ich  im WinCC Flex keine Station einfügen.


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Wie PN/DP schon gesagt hat, brauchst und sollst du nicht ein S7 Station "einfügen". Die manuell eingestellte Werte für IP, Rack und Slot genügen.

Diese Funktionalität mit Integration gibt es nur wenn WinCC Flex PC RT Teil von ein "PC Station" ist. Das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Februar 2011)

Slash schrieb:


> Habe die Einstellung gefunden wie du gesagt hast und dort auf dem RT PC die TCP/IP Schnitsstelle ausgewählt. (Ist gar nicht so leicht bei Win7 zu finden).
> 
> Trotzdem kann ich  im WinCC Flex keine Station einfügen.



Das musst du auch nicht damit es funktioniert. Es langt die IP im WinCC Flexible Projekt richtig einzustellen. Wenn du die Station vernetzten können willst, dann musst du im Hardware Konfigurator die Hardware des WinCC Flexible Projektes öffnen und einen IE_CP in die Harware einfügen. Aber soweit Ich weiß, musst du dann auf dem RT PC auch Simatic Net installieren, und den Stationsmanager einrichten indem du die von Step7 erzeugte XDB Datei installierst (so hab Ich das zumindest als gemacht!).


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Also, alles über PC Station, Simatic Net, Stationen Konfigurator usw muss Splash einfach vergessen.

Nachher das S7ONLINE richtig eingestellt ist, und PING klappt, sollte der PC RT sich verbinden können.


----------



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

So also nachdem ich die PG/PC Schnittstelle geändert habe kann ich den RT PC nicht mehr anpingen. Die Runtime Software von meinem Arbeitsrechner draufspielen geht aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Das hört sich nicht richtig an.
Was wird gemeldet wenn du versucht mit ein IPCONFIG /ALL ?
Ist dein WinCC Flex PC RT version 2008 SP2 ?

Also, auf den PC RT PC ? Nicht dein STEP7 PC.
Und ich meine PING von dein Flex RT PC nach der S7 Steuerung.


----------



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

Also die Runtime Software ist SP2 wie auch mein Flexible weil nur das unter win7 läuft

Vom RT PC kann ich die Steuerung und meine Arbeitsrechner anpingen aber nicht in die andere Richtung. 

ipconfig/all sagt mir das die ip die 192.168.65.140 und die anderen Einstellung gateway dns server übereinstimmen.


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Jetzt greife ich nach Halmstrohe.

Firewall ?

Wenn man WinCC Flex installiert und erste mal startet wird gefragt ob verschiedene zugriffe erlaubt werden soll. Hat das geklappt ?

Direkten Kabel zwisschen RT PC und S7 Steuerung probiert ? (keine weitere Switche oder Router oder sonnstiges)


----------



## Slash (2 Februar 2011)

Gerade mit dem Siemens Support telefoniert. Habe Hoffnung das es gleich läuft. Dann werde ich es schildern wie es zu tun ist

Edit: Geht leider immer noch nicht... werde es morgen weiter versuchen

EditV2: Programm an Siemens Support geschickt


----------



## Slash (3 Februar 2011)

So es funktioniert endlich .

Muss aber leider dazu sagen das der Siemens Support mir nicht weiter helfen konnte obwohl ich das Programm zu Ihnen geschickt habe.

Zu der Problemlösung fällt mir nur ein: Bei Siemens gibt es immer einhaken, in diesem Fall waren es 3

Das FAQ http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TE/TEwMTUwODcA_24109937_FAQ/24109937_WinCC_flexible_Kommunikation_Ethernet_d.pdf

ab Seite 3.3 beschreibt wie man genau vorgehen muss. 

Die 3 fehlenden Haken bei mir waren:

Haken1:





> Deaktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen "S7RTM ist installiert" unter den
> Eigenschaften des Racks im Register "Konfiguration". (Diese wird nur
> angewählt, wenn die Komponenten mit Hilfe des Komponenten Konfigurator
> eingestellt werden.)



Haken 2 und 3:





> Zuordnung des „IE Allgemein“
> • Konfigurieren Sie die benutzte Schnittstellen Parametrierung (ISO) mit
> „dummy-Text“ (beliebiger Text)
> • Konfigurieren Sie die benutzte Schnittstellen Parametrierung (TCP/IP) mit
> „S7ONLINE“.



Ich danke allen für eure Hilfsbereitschaft


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Februar 2011)

Wenn du halt S7RTM verwendest, dann kannst du auch die PC Visu in NetPro schön zuordnen!


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2011)

Mit "S7RTM" usw. braucht er auch ein Simatic Net Lizenz.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Februar 2011)

Slash schrieb:


> So es funktioniert endlich .
> 
> Muss aber leider dazu sagen das der Siemens Support mir nicht weiter helfen konnte obwohl ich das Programm zu Ihnen geschickt habe.
> 
> ...


Also hast du heute ein IE Algemein im HW Konfiguration ?
Hast du dann auch eine MAC Adresse eingestellt ?
In meiner PC RT projekte habe ich kein IE Algemein bzw. MAC Addresse.
Es ist mir auch nicht klar worin den Vorteil wäre. Wird dann das PC RT Projekt nicht auf ein bestimmten PC verankert, wegen den MAC adresse ?


----------



## Slash (7 Februar 2011)

Hi,



> Also hast du heute ein IE Algemein im HW Konfiguration ?



Ja habe ich eingefügt und MAC Adresse ebenfalls eingestellt.



> In meiner PC RT projekte habe ich kein IE Algemein bzw. MAC Addresse.



Ohne die IE Allgemein hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert. Kann ja auch ohne dies den RT PC und die Steuerung im Net Pro nicht mit einander verbinden. Ohne MAC ADresse habe ich nicht probiert. Spielt für mich auch keine Rolle da die Runtime in diesem Fall wirklich nur auf einem PC laufen soll.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2011)

Das mit der MAC Adresse bedeutet das deiner PC RT zu einer bestimmte PC verschlüsselt ist.
Geht der PC Kaput, muss du dein PC RT wieder generieren.
Geht der PC Kaput in der Nachtschicht, kann das Personal nicht einfach den PC RT auf ein anderen PC installieren und weiterfahren.
Auf diesen Grund wäre es kein Lösung für mich.


----------



## Slash (7 Februar 2011)

Habe es gerade probiert den Haken rauszumachen, also ohne MAC Adresse.

Kann dann aber meine Systemdaten nicht generieren, da ich wenn ich diesen Haken rausmachen er einen Haken bei S7RTM benötigt. So gesehen habe ich gar keine andere Wahl.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2011)

Doch, weck mit S7RTM, weck mit IE Algemin.
Dann klappt es wieder.

Ich vermute das der einzigste Vorteil mit IE Algemein + MAC Adresse, aber ohne S7RTM, ist das man kann die Symbole von WinCC Flex Projekt mit die Symbole S7 Projekt verbinden.


----------



## Slash (7 Februar 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich vermute das der einzigste Vorteil mit IE Algemein + MAC Adresse, aber ohne S7RTM, ist das man kann die Symbole von WinCC Flex Projekt mit die Symbole S7 Projekt verbinden.


 
Ganz ehrlich das ist mir auch sehr wichtig das die Zuordung zu den Symbolen funktioniert macht das erstellen doch um einiges leichter. 

Ohne IE Allgmein funktioniert es bei mir nicht!!!

Trotzdem soll dies hier keine Privat Diskussion werden ob man Symbole oder die Mac Adresse benötigt oder nicht.

Das Problem mit der Verbindung ist für mich gelöst und habe den Lösungsweg auch deshalb ins Forum geschrieben dass wenn andere Leute das gleiche Problem haben, diese diesen Lösungsweg verwenden können. 

Das Thema kann zu


----------



## JesperMP (7 Februar 2011)

Es ist keine private Diskussion, in Gegenteil. Wenn man etwas im Forum diskutiert, ist es wohl erlaubt Vorteile und Gegenteile zu nennen. Es kann ja sein das jemand anders es wertvoll findet. Es konnte ja auch sein das du auch nicht auf etwas aufmerksam ist. Z.B. das Thema mit was passiert wenn diese PC irgendwann in die Zukunf nicht mehr funktioniert. Hast du das überlegt ?

"*Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!* "


----------

